# Do your goldens watch TV?



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

My Lily is really into watching any animal shows on tv and looking at golden pics online (if I walk away from my laptop Lily will start to mess with the mouse pad, she will actually click the mouse to look at more pics/videos.) Lily is also interested in one of our saltwater tanks, she actually made friends with the Green-Banded Goby in the tank. It is actually really cute, when Lily goes up to the tank the Goby comes to the glass to look at her (they stare at each other for at least 15 min.) 

Do any of your goldens do anything like this? 









Lily looking at golden pics online...


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

No, I don't watch television myself. We do have the television mounted on the wall. They would have to look pretty high up off the ground to watch it.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Of the 6 Dusty is my tv watcher!! An he is addicted! LOL...he started with animal shows....moved to commercials....and now watches horror/chiller shows. He is also showing a interest in the weather channel now...when they are showing storms.

I actually had to stop the buddy movie. He was getting so upset worrying about the puppies. 

The others really don't show much interest at all...everyone once in a while they will stop and look but thats just a few seconds.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Yes, Mac is the first golden we've had that will watch TV if there's a dog or animal on TV; she'll even try to look around the TV to see if the animal is hiding behind the screen. Or she'll go outside and think the animal is in the yard.

We don't have a fish tank, but we have two house rabbits (both de-sexed) and their large hutch is in the house in the den. She's the first golden we have that will stand in front of the hutch and wag her tail and play bow and shake before the rabbits to try to play with them--but with the way she mangles stuffed toys, well, she can play with her toys instead!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Every once in a while, something will catch Sophie's eye on TV - not very often. My daughter watches Pet Star on Animal Planet in the morning before school, and sometimes Sophie sees something on there that interests her.

On a side note, she HATES the Wii -- It totally takes our attention away from her and she gets ansy and paces and sticks herself in front of us to keep us from being able to play. Silly girl....


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

All the time! At 8 weeks when we brought him home if he heard the whistling of the Andy Griffith theme song he'd come running. Animals and people get his attention most. I leave the TV on animal planet for him while we're at work during the day. 

I got Evan Graham's Smartworks Series for field training ... it's really hard to tell but this is him watching the training DVD! Maybe that's what I should leave playing during the day! :doh:


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

My Dusty watches Hockey and Football. It seems that he likes watching anything that's not up close. He likes when there are players going back and forth across the screen. I have a big screen tv - so it's hilarious to watch his head go left - right - left - right. I say he is doing his neck exercises.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey watches when there is some sort of animal on! When people are on he looks once then is just like.. kwhatever. lol But today on Regis&Kelly there was a bunch of dogs on so Joey sat infront and was all :O


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Only if there are animal sounds or dogs barking.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Piper watches political debates*

This is the greatest thread. Piper has been a TV watcher since he was a puppy but not for long periods of time. He'll watch for maybe five minutes. But the funniest thing he does when he's watching:

I like to watch the ED Show on MSNBC. He wags his tail and watches Ed and seems happy. There are often "point counterpoint" arguments on that show. There is a blonde woman who comes on to argue for the conservative view. She is very pretty and wears dark hip glasses. Piper barks and yips the entire time she's "talking". It's hilarious to me. 

Maybe he disagrees with her conservative views. Or maybe her yelling just bugs him. :wavey:


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

Morgan is our tv watcher, she likes Animal Planet the most and I turn it on Sunday mornings so we can watch together. Her favorite movie is 8 Degrees and watched it all the way through. She has also watched football with us, but for a shorter time frame. I think she must be interested in the ball going across the field. It is really amazing how intent she is, I often wonder what she is thinking and if she understands it just as well as you and I.

I use to think that maybe it was because we have a 56 inch tv so she could see it and was more interested. But that theroy is out the window because our new rescue Jack doesn't pay attention at all.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo loves watching the Formula 1 races with my fiance - I think it's the high pitched engine sounds.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep, Murphy loves the tv. Especially if there's an animal on the screen.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester isn't biased - he'll watch anything on TV! He was the puppy watching Jeopardy at the breeder's house. That was one of DH's favorite things about him.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

There doesn't have to be a dog or animal on tv for Lucy to watch. She'll watch just about anything. The other night, she was really interested in watching Carole King and James Taylor Live at the Troubador.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracie loves the Cesar food commercial! She hears the music and looks for the video of the dogs. It's so cute!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

No interest on Brooks' part in TV or things on computer screen. Once in a great while he will turn his head to a sound on TV, and very very rarely has looked at the TV and followed the path of something moving.
I've actually tried to get him to notice dogs or other animals on TV without success.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Those pics are adorable!

Gunner is our TV watcher. He growls and barks and even rushes the screen!

Selka totally ignores it.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Almost every morning we watch hockey game reruns or whatever is on the NHL channel at the time or sometimes he'll ask me to turn the channel to animal planet and we'll watch dogs 101 or it's me or the dog, he enjoys that much more then watching a little black puck go from end to end


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Triton watches UFC, wish I knew what he,s thinking


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

My boys will only watch certain shows. They dont care for House all the much but will watch Season 5 of House when we put that DVD in. They both LOVE NCIS and have been avidly waiting for the first disk of season 4 to arrive from Netflix, they also enjoy Scrubs, Max likes Dr Cox and Franklin likes J.D. and they only like seasons 3 and 4 of Supernatural...

We dont have cable so they only get to watch what I put in the DVD player. They do like Marley and Me but hide their heads in shame at Marleys antics..haha


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

One time when The Notebook was playing on Oxygen, Lucy was a little too interested in the love scene.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine watch tv! I watch the Young and Restless (soap opera) and at the end of it, they say on the next Y & R......and then the jingle. Daisy could be in a deep sleep and she hears it and pops her head up........and tries to get in your lap and huffs and huffs or she runs around barking and tail wagging. It's cookie time.....LOL. Then all 3 of them gather in the kitchen......this happens at 12:30 PM, Monday ~ Friday........LOL


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Out of all my dogs Keeper was the only to truly watch TV. I will never forget the day we realized she was doing this. We were watching "Dr. Doolittle" with Eddie Murphy and every time an animal spoke you could see Keeper cock her head. It was more fun to watch her than it was to watch the movie. Over the years she grew more annoyed by the animals on the TV to the point we could not watch animal planet at all. But her old time favorite was the commercial for Angel Soft bath tissue where they lined the walls with rolls of Angel Soft and then called the pups. She could be in a deep sleep but when they whistled for the pups to come running Keeper would come almost charging the TV. :doh:
Brooke has shown some signs she might watch TV but the jury is still out.


----------

